# Gallup 360 - Dilution...



## luckilotti (6 May 2011)

Has anyone used Gallup 360?
The farmers store suggested we buy this for killing off some grass that has grown where we dont want it - but can we make sense of the dilution info....

it states.... dose rate:   1.5l/ha

now i think this means in general 1.5 litres per hectacre???    quite nearby it says about 80-150 l/ha water.  (if green cover is dense or well established, use 3 l/ha in 150-250l/ha as for low-medoum couch)

So.... i am thinking..... 
1 litre of Gallup 360
mixed with about 70l of water    
(thinking about the 3l/ha in with 150-250l/ha water - but would rather make up a smaller amount at a time)

If it makes any difference - the farm store said a 5 litre bottle would be ample for doing an area of approx 25x40m....


(ps - we plan to call the farm store in the morning but we wanted to do it at about 6am hence thought i would post on here!)


----------

